# A bird in the hand



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 25, 2016)

female cardinal carved from tupelo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Sweet!  Love that cardinal!  Very fine job!


----------

